# schlammentferner



## evelyn (28. Apr. 2014)

verwendet jemand von euch so einen im schwimmteich.
wir haben so unendlich viel feinen mulm und ich merke, der teich bzw. filter schafft das alles nciht mehr und zum saugen geht das kaum...

lg evelyn


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2014)

Hi Evelyn,

meinst Du solche Wundermittel wie "Bakterien" die angeblich den Schlamm fressen sollen?

Kleinlebewesen und Bakterien die pflanzliche Reste (Mulm) verarbeiten sind in jedem Teich anzutreffen, da bringt ein extra reinkippen nichts. Je nach "Futtermenge" können sich nur bestimmte Bakterienkoloniegrößen bilden, was dann an Bakterienmengen zuviel hinzukommt verhungert wieder

und Schlamm bildet sich u.a aus den anorganischen Überbleibseln von den zersetzten organischen Stoffen (und eingewehten). So was baut sich nicht weiter ab. Deswegen verschwinden selbst Seen in der Natur nach einiger Zeit. Wenn man Schlamm los werden will hilft nur selber Hand anzulegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
Hier das Muli , Kann man auch mieten 
Muli 6000 Konfigurator | Muli-Konfigurator | Sprick Schlamm-Muli | Pumpen | Teichbedarf,Teichbau,Koi - Sprick GmbH - Bad Kreuznach

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotharw (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

aber entferne nie den ganzen Schlamm auf einmal,dieses Jahr ein drittel,nächstes Jahr wieder ein Drittel,usw.
Sonst kann es passieren daß du nächstes Jahr einen grünen Teich hast.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## wp-3d (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Lothar,

was ist das für eine Logik, lasse genügend Nährstoffe für Algen, so wird der Teich nicht grün?


----------



## lotharw (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Werner,

du kannst den Schlamm bis auf einen Rest entfernen,aber nicht auf einmal,Schlamm ist Teichbiologie,Backterien,die die Nährstoffe abbauen .
Aber nicht aufeinmal,wie willst du gegensteuern wenn die Teichbiologie aus dem Gleichgewicht kommt.
Dann kann es mehere Jahren dauern bis sie wieder im Lot ist.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## wp-3d (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Lothar,

es kommen täglich mehr als genügend Nährstoffe in den Teich, 
ich muss nicht noch zusätzlich Nährstoffe am Boden lagern und Bakterien züchten. 
Es ist auch ein hervorragender Nährboden für Pilze und __ Parasiten, was in Schwimm und Fischteichen nicht erwünscht ist.
Wünschenswert ist Oligotroph, was Du empfiehlst ist Eutroph was viele Teiche schon sind, sonnst brauchte keiner eine UV Leuchte.
Trophiesystem – Wikipedia


----------



## Justus1 (29. Apr. 2014)

ich habe mir neulich beim Baumarkt Teichschlamm Entfehrner gekauft. Hier ist auch ein Teichpflegeplan,...sieht interessant aus und denke wenn man viel pflegt kommt es auch nicht mehr zu sowas


----------



## Tinky (29. Apr. 2014)

Der Tecihpflegeplan liest sich wie der Medikamentenplan eines schwerkranken 
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der Hersteller seine Produkte verkaufen will/ muss.
Ob das alles sinnvoll ist oder nicht mag jeder selber beurteilen oder Leute mit Fachwissen vielleicht...
aber wie gesagt: die Hersteller müssen Ihre Produkte an den Man(n) bringen.


----------



## Teich-Taucher (29. Apr. 2014)

Ich habe gelernt, dass das beste Teichpflegemittel die Geduld ist. 

Alle extern zugeführten Mittelchen haben auch immer eine Ein-/Auswirkung auf das Gesamtsystem. Problematisch ist das, weil Ursache und Wirkung gerade beim Teich in keinem sofortigen und zeitigen Zusammenhang stehen. Die Wirkung lässt schon mal Tage und sogar Wochen auf sich warten. Wer da keine Geduld besitzt neigt gern zur Hektik, und hört auf den nächsten 'Experten' und fügt dem System Teich wieder das beste Mittelchen aller Zeiten zu....und so geht es weiter und weiter...

Bis dann eines Tages sich irgendetwas (wenn man Glück hat) zum Positiven entwickelt. Dann war natürlich das zuletzt zugeführte Mittelchen die Ursache dafür.

Im nächsten Jahr dann als schon erfahrener Teichbesitzer schwört man natürlich auf die guten Ergebnisse vom Vorjahr, und kippt das entsprechende Mittelchen in den Teich...und siehe da: nix tut sich 

....möge der Reigen von vorne beginnen!!

....meine Erfahrung, muss bei anderen nicht die gleiche sein.

Eigentlich will ich darauf hinaus, dass sich viele 'Erscheinungen' in einem Teich sehr gut mit Geduld und natürlichen Eingriffen beseitigen lassen. Tipps dazu bestimmt auch hier im Forum

Beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2014)

Justus1 schrieb:


> ich habe mir neulich beim Baumarkt Teichschlamm Entfehrner gekauft. Hier ist auch ein Teichpflegeplan,...sieht interessant aus und denke wenn man viel pflegt kommt es auch nicht mehr zu sowas



Justus, so dusselig war ich auch, hätt ich nämlich mein Geld auch gleich in den Teich schmeißen können. 
Ergebnis = Null 
Und sowas mache ich, wo ich genau weiß, es geht nicht , war wohl ein geistiger Blackout.


----------



## lotharw (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Jolantha,

das mit der "Bodenablauf" war  in "Luftheber mit 75cm Förderhöhe".
Und vom Rohrduchgang kann man/frau Rohre verlegen wohin  man will,zum
Beispiel zum Teichboden,zu einem Ablauf in halber Teichtiefe oder zu einem Skimmer.
Mit einer Durchführung kann man das gefilterte Wasser so ohne Temperaturänderung auf der gegenüberliegende Teichseite in den Teich/Pflanzenfilter befördern.



Mfg
Lothar


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Aug. 2014)

Mit Wässerchen, Bakterien, Chemikalien usw. die man ZUSÄTZLICH in den Teich bringt,
ist nichts zu gewinnen: Wo soll der Schlamm hin?
Das ist doch Material (und nicht wenig!), das nicht verdunsten kann!
Leider sind jedoch viele Kunden geneigt, den großspurigen Versprechungen zu glauben,
nach dem Motto: _Wenn die dafür Geld verlangen, muss das ja funktionieren!_
Dann schon lieber das Geld DIREKT in den Teich schmeissen:
Das schadet wenigstens der Biologie nicht.

Die __ Knoblauchkröte hat´s auf den Punkt gebracht:
Dass sich erst Mulm, dann daraus Schlamm bildet, ist der völlig natürliche Vorgang der Verlandung
und wenn man das verhindern will (und welcher Gartenteichbesitzer will das nicht),
bleibt nur Eines: Den Mulm/Schlamm absaugen.
Selbstverständlich kann man versuchen, den GANZEN Schlamm abzusaugen,
aber in der Pflanzenzone wird das ohnehin nicht möglich sein, ohne die Pflanzen massiv zu stören.
(Damit würde man dann allerdings wirklich ein Problem schaffen!)

Die Schwierigkeit ist vielmehr: WIE saugt man den Schalmm ab?
Konventionelle Teichschlammsauger funktionieren ausschließlich in Miniteichen zufriedenstellend,
denn man kann mit einem 5m-Staubsauger-Rohr unter Wasser nicht vernünftig handieren.
(Schon im 100 m²-Teich meines Freundes wirbelt man mehr auf, als man einsaugt.)

Lasst uns mal die mechanischen Eigenschaften des Schlamms betrachten:
Der Schlamm ist nahezu so flüssig wie Wasser und hat die Tendenz,
sich -mobilisiert durch kleine Wasserbewegungen (Schwimmen!)- an der tiefsten Stelle einzufinden;
dort lagert er sich mit waagrechter Oberfläche ab. Ist diese "tiefste Stelle" flacher als 2...2,5 m,
so wirbelt man den Schlamm beim Schwimmen immer wieder auf, was nicht nur grauslich ausschaut,
sondern auch dazu führt, dass er sich dort ablagert, wo wenig Wasserbewegung vorherrscht:
in der Pflanzzone. Dort bekommt man ihn jedoch am Schlechtesten wieder weg.
Ein Schwimmteich sollte deshalb mindestens 2,5 m tief gebaut werden - besser tiefer.

Ist der Boden flach und eben, wie z.B. in einem Schwimmbecken, aber leider auch vielen Teichen,
liegt der Schlamm verteilt auf die ganze Fläche, was die Entfernung erschwert.

Klug geplante Teiche nutzen die Eigenschaften des Schlammes,
um diesen auf eine kleine Fläche zu konzentrieren:
Der Boden muss dazu ein gar nicht so großes Gefälle aufweisen
und an der tiefsten Stelle einen Schlammfang bzw. Pumpensumpf aufweisen
(z.B. 1 m x 1 m x 0,5 m tief), aus dem man dauernd oder bei Bedarf absaugen kann.
Im simpelsten Fall wirft man dort eine Schmutzwasserpumpe rein
und pumpt den Schlammfang leer, bis nur mehr klares Wasser kommt;
dann zieht man die Pumpe wieder raus.
Im Idealfall sitzt dort ein Bodenablauf, wo die Filterpumpe permanent ansaugt.

Ich habe leider keinen solchen Pumpensumpf und auch keinen Bodenablauf,
aber mein Teich hat im Schwimmbereich ein U-förmiges Profil,
das von 2,7 m Tiefe über 10 m auf 3,7 m Tiefe absinkt.
Der Schlamm sammelt sich somit auf einer relativ kleinen Fläche von sehr wenigen m²,
von wo ich einmal jährlich "staubsauge" und das Gschlur ins Gemüsebeet verfrachte:
Dazu hab ich an eine Schmutzwasserpumpe, die an einem Schwimmer (Kanister) hängt,
einen 2 m langen Saugschlauch montiert, den ich unten gezielt durch den Schlamm führe.
(Dabei versorgt mich mein Tauchgerät mit Atemluft - ohne Flossen: versteht sich!) 
In einer knappe Stunde sind so 1...2 m² sehr wässrigen Schlammes inkl. Wasser entfernt.

Bevor jemand an die Rückgewinnung des Wassers denkt:
Der Schlamm ist praktisch nicht vom Wasser zu trennen,
weshalb nur SEHR Geduldige mit großen Absetzbecken auf das Absetzen warten können.
Ich nehm das als "Teilwasserwechsel", wobei 1...2 m² bei 250 m² gesamt wenig Rolle spielen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter,
immer schön und interessant von dir zu hören leider zu selten!
LG Angelika


----------



## evelyn (6. Aug. 2014)

LIeber schwarzer Peter,

natürlich sollte es so sein, dass man einen Teich natürlich pflegt.
Unser Teich ist mittlerweile fünf Jahre alt, wurde von einem zertifizierten Schwimmteichbauer gebaut und ich bin nun soweit, dass ich sage - ich mag nicht mehr.
Ich fische täglich aufsteigenden Mulm, wir haben einen super Teichsauger von Manzke - trotzdem - kaum ist gepflegt wachsen die Beläge auf der Folie.
Auch ist uns klar, dass wir kein Pool haben und Ablagerungen, __ Molche, __ Libellen, __ Frösche usw. dazu gehören.
__ Hornkraut wuchert, die Uferbepflanzung wuchert, der Hydrobalance Filter ist glaub ich so und so für die "Fische"...usw.
Da ist man dann ein wenig verzweifelt und denkt sich - was könnte helfen. - daher meine Frage.

Leider, mit Haus und Teichbau in einem haben doch so manche Infos gefehlt und man verlässt sich auf den FAchmann.
Noch einmal, würde ich keinen Teich bauen - das weiß ich jetzt auch - doch ich genieße auch viele Momente und daher suche ich nach echt sinnvollen Veränderungen...
Skimmer, Teichroboter usw...

Danke für deine informative Antwort, du bist ein Vorbild Schwimmteichler...LG Evelyn


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Aug. 2014)

Liebe Evelyn,
Mulm, der aufsteigt, ist kein Mulm, sondern Faulschlamm. (Schwarz oder dunkelgrau, nicht?)
Aber genau das Aufsteigen ist doch DIE Chance, das Zeug abzuskimmen
(nicht per Hand natürlich: Mein Favorit ist der billige und toll funktionierende Rohrskimmer.)
und durch einen Filter aus dem Teich zu befördern - das kann dann jedes Bogensieb.
Wenn das alles, was auf der Wasseroberfläche herumschwimmt, aus dem Wasser entfernt,
ist der wesentlichste Schritt zur Wasserpflege getan!

Du musst aber den Kopf nicht hängenlassen:
Das kommt in den besten Teichen vor, wenn man den Schlamm nicht rausbringt.
Dein Teich dürfte ja ganz gut funktionieren:
Wuchernde __ Hornkraut und Uferpflanzen sind doch ein gutes Zeichen
und die könntest du dann auch ein...zweimal im Jahr "beernten",
indem du 1/3 bis zur Hälfte entfernst und kompostierst.
An die Biofilme ("Beläge") auf der Folie solltest du dich einfach gewöhnen:
Die sind ein wertvoller Biofilter!

Von dem Hydrobalance-Filtern halt ich auch nichts:
Den Dreck unter den Teppich zu kehren, mag eine Zeitlang funktionieren,
aber irgendwann ist der Teppich zum Hügel geworden.
Im Teich heisst das: Das Kiesbett ist mit Schlamm verstopft
und reduktive Vorgänge mobilisieren die Nährstoffe wieder zum Algendünger.

Erratum: In meinem Beitrag oben sollte das natürlich m*³* und nicht m*²* heissen!


----------



## evelyn (6. Aug. 2014)

Ja Peter, dass mache ich auch - ich ernte meine Wasserpflanzen!
Der Skimmer kommt bald und was ich wegen dem Hydrobal. Filter mache weiß ich noch nicht.
Jedenfalls ist es mühsam, ständig abzukeschern - heute war ich wieder am Dauer abschöpfen, am Boden, liegt gar nicht so viel - ich hab einen Bodenkescher und eine echt lange Teleskopstange aber was ich da raushole sind eigentlich nur so "Schlammreste"...

LG Evelyn


----------



## willi1954 (6. Aug. 2014)

ich muss dich wirklich bewundern, Evelyn. Bislang hat man nur immer voller Lob über das Hydrobalancesystem
geschrieben, hier zum Beispiel. Du bist die erste, die hier einige Schwachstellen aufdeckt.

Gruss Willi


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Aug. 2014)

Lob über das Hydrobalancesystem?
Was gibt´s da zu loben?
Die wuzeln um ein Stück Drainagerohr ein paar Lagen Wirrgelege,
packen das in ein Netz und verkaufen´s um eine maßlos übertriebene Summe,
um es dann im Schotter zu beerdigen und mit brachialer Pumpenleistung zu durchströmen.
Das ist weder grundsätzlich neu, noch ist es grundsätzlich gut,
denn es schafft das Material nicht aus dem Wasser,
sondern lasst´s nur dort vergammeln,
wo man´s zunächst nicht sieht.
Wie lang wird das gehen?

P.S.: Das hat vor 40 Jahren im Aquarium auch nur kurz funktioniert.

P.S.2: Ehrlicherweise muss ich gestehen, dass ich das vor 9 Jahren 
nachdem ich´s beim Teichbau meines Nachbarn gesehen habe, auch nachgebaut habe
trotzdem ich´s als alter Aquarianer hätte besser wissen müssen. 
... aber die Hydrobalance haben´s so plausibel und glaubhaft erklärt! 
Funktioniert hat´s bei mir für wenige Wochen;
der Nachbar hat seither schon VIER mal den Teich entleeren und neu einräumen lassen.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter,
ich hab' lange nichts von Dir gelesen ! ich freu mich, dass Du wieder mitmischst. 



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar,
> was ist das für eine Logik, lasse genügend Nährstoffe für Algen, so wird der Teich nicht grün?



An sich kann der Schlamm in einem Gartenteich nicht schlimm sein, so lange er das Volumen nicht beeinträchtigt ! Es liegen auf dem Teichboden immer abgesunkene Schwebstoffe herum, und die Bodenfläche ändert sich nur unbedeutend mit der Schlamm-Menge. Nur an der Oberfläche hat man das Thema Algen, so keine UW-Pflanzen denen (stellweise) das Licht nehmen. 
Kritisch wird's mit dem Schlamm erst, wenn der Teich aus mehr Schlamm als Wasser besteht. Daher ist ein Schlammsauger wohl nötig, wenn die Fische zu faul sind, den Bodenschlamm in den Filter zu wirbeln (so wie bei mir).
Ein gut bewegter Teich sollte auch nicht gleich "umkippen", wenn man den Boden mal umwühlt. Ich war letzte Woche in meinem drin, um meine auf der Folie verlegte Bodenabsaugung wieder zu verstecken - war leider nur teilweise erfolgreich . Nach einem Tag war er so klar wie vorher .


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,
an sich ist der Schlamm in einem Gartenteich nicht schlimm,
sonst wäre JEDES natürliche stehende Gewässer schlimm,
wobei es auch nicht schlimm ist, wenn das Volumen beeinträchtigt wird - das ist einfach so.
Allerdings gibt´s im natürlichen Gewässer dann auch Entwicklungen, die wir im Gartenteich nicht sehen wollen:
Abgesehen davon, dass der Teich immer flacher wird und dass der aufgewirbelte Schlamm unschön ist,
sind im Schlamm zweifellos Nährstoffe gebunden, die jedoch unter bestimmten Bedingungen
(umrühren, Änderungen im Chemismus, pH-Sprünge, ...) durchaus wieder mobilisiert werden können
und so das Gewässer u.U. durchaus tatsächlich zum Kippen bringen können (aber nicht müssen).
Nachdem unsere Folienteiche unter Nährstoffakkumulation leiden
(Nährstoffe kommen nur rein aber nie wieder raus)
sollten wir Schlamm samt Nährstoffen unbedingt entfernen.

P.S.: Éine Bodenabsaugung sicher nie für 100%ige Schlammfreiheit sorgen können,
aber wenn die Fische zu faul sind, den Großteil des Schlamms in den Filter zu wirbeln,
dann ist die Bodenabsaugung und/oder das Teichprofil ungünstig konstruiert.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter,
ich nehme es meinen Fischen nicht übel, wenn sie nicht allen Schlamm in die Bodenabsaugung bringen, dann würde mein __ Tausendblatt auch nicht mehr gedeihen. Mein Teich ist nicht gerade groß, daher kann ich UW-Pflanzen keine separate Ecke zuweisen... . Dafür nehme ich es mehr als gern in Kauf, irgendwann mal wieder im frühherbst oder Frühjahr Schlamm abzusaugen. Bei meiner Teichgröße würde ich das daher als ein mögliches Konzept ansehen, alle paar Jahre mal einige cm Schlamm abzusaugen. Im Filter landet auch so einiges, das kann ich Dir versichern. Und solange ich die Fische in einem klaren Wasser beobachten kann, wie sie im Boden herumwühlen, und die aufgewirbelten Dreckflocken zur Absaugung schweben (in 1,50 m Tiefe), halte ich mein __ Filtersystem eh' für überdimensioniert . Vor dem Teichbau wusste ich gar nicht, dass mir das so gefällt. Jetzt ist das meine Oase, und ich würde mich über grünes/trübes Wasser ärgern (auch wenn's den Fischen gefiele), und ich hätte auch keine Freude an einem klinisch sauberen Teich (mit dieser Ansicht habe ich schon weniger Mitstreiter, weil die meisten halt wenig über Teichleben wissen, und schon gar nichts über das mikroskopische Leben im teich - mein nächster Entdeckungswunsch).
Ich gebe Dir recht, dass mein Teichprofil nicht ideal ist hinsichtlich Durchströmung. Mittlerweile finde ich das gut, weil es so selbst in meinem kleinem Teich verschiedene Zonen gibt, auch wenn diese nicht alle gute Lebensbedingungen bieten. Die Natur ist auch nicht von vornherein nett zu ihren Besiedlern. Die Aufgabe bleibt für mich, es den Bewohnern gut gehen zu lassen. Zu viel Schlamm kann im Winter Probleme bereiten, wie alle andere Möglichkeiten von unerwünschter Sauerstoffzehrung, wenn die Wassertemperatur 4°C unterschreitet. Dafür habe ich kein Universalrezept, und werde auch berichten, wenn ich Mist gebaut habe.
Ich denke mal, dass unsere Diskussion sich noch nicht zu weit weg vom Ausgangspunkt bewegt hat. Ein allgemeiner Konsens zum Thema ist, dass jeder zum Thema Wasserqualität eine persönliche Meinung hat, und sich daraus je nach Teichgröße und Besatz (das sind Schildis auch) Konsequenzen ergeben. Meine Tipps finde ich überlegenswert.


----------



## evelyn (7. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich denke es ist wirklich nicht unwichtig, dass es solche Foren gibt.
Wir haben beide vom Schwimmteich geträumt und waren denke ich obwohl ich viel geschaut und gelesen habe relativ unerfahren.
Trotzdem bin ich bis heute mit dem Schwimmteichbauer ja zufrieden, bloß würde ich vieles anders machen.
Die Fotos sind meist von neu angelegten Teichen - da hat unserer auch ausgesehen wie ein "Traumteich".
Mit den Jahren sammelt man Erfahrung, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass professionelle Reinigung extrem viel bringt.
Man wächst mit dem Teich und ich jaule ja nur, weil es zur Zeit wieder Arbeit ohne Ende ist...doch ich werde als nächsten Schritt einen ordentlichen Skimmer einbauen lassen, meine Uferbepflanzung reduziere ich auf ein "das schaffe ich zu bewirtschaften" Teil usw.
Generell habe ich SOS Schwimmteich gelesen und das nicht nur einmal...

Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Das Wasser ist zur Zeit klarer als klar 
LG Evelyn

Hydrobalance ist meiner Meinung nach nur in einem "künstlichen" Naturpool mit ganz viel TEchnik die Lösung aber nicht im Schwimmteich mit Pflanzen.


----------



## Limnos (7. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Ich habe einen Teich mit 70 cm Maximaltiefe. Der hatte an die 30 cm Schlamm. Den Karauschen hat der enge Raum bei der Überwinterung nicht geschadet. Ich schöpfe jährlich ein gefühltes Drittel des Schlammes mit einer großen Schöpfkelle. Schöpfkelle und Arm würden auch noch für 1m Tiefe reichen, ohne dass ich mit dem Kopf ins Wasser müsste. Beim Schöpfen steigt hin und wieder Methangas auf. Den Schlamm sammle ich in einer Plastikwanne, bis sie beinahe untergeht. Dann trage ich sie raus und kippe den Schlamm an verschiedene Stellen im Garten, wo er nicht gleich so auffällt. Ich kontrolliere bei dem ausgebrachten Schlamm ob sich z.B. Libellenlarven darin befunden haben. Die setze ich zurück in den anderen Teich, an dem gerade nicht gearbeitet wird. Auf die Karauschen scheinen die Arbeiten keine Auswirkung zu haben, sie sind beim Füttern rasch wieder da. Ein früherer Teich war 1,3 m tief. Da machte das Entschlammen weniger Spaß, daraus habe ich die Lehre gezogen. Auf die Klarheit hat weder die Anwesenheit des Schlammes noch seine Entfernung einen Einfluss, der über zwei Tage hinaus geht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

